# Water Jet Pack....



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OK...who's getting one?

http://www.jetlev.com/index.html


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I think that would entertain me for hours and hours.....If you fly over your buddys boat, you could sink him pretty quickly!!! Not that I would ever do that.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

From the sounds of it we may all get one from congress if the money figures for the Economic Stimulus Package are correct. Hurrah for Washington DC. If you don't know what else to do, throw money at the problem


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Way cool but I'll have to pass until I can come up with the $130K price tag that's coming with it.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Way Cool!

From the looks of things, it appears the small boat towed behind the space ranger acts as a drogue, sucking up water and pumping it to the jets under high pressure. I wouldn't want to try it in shallow water!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Donna went parasailing on our last cruise and I know she would have found this more fun....!


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

That is great!!! I'll keep that on my wish list for some time!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Path4ground said:


> That is great!!! I'll keep that on my wish list for some time!!


Think I'll find is somewhere and just rent it for a few hours. Love the idea of flying over someones boat and getting them all wet.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh brother just what we need another device to harass fishermen. Jet Skis are bad enough but now I will get drenched by some flying guy trying to impress me while I'm trying to fish. I can see it now, Jet man stuck in trees, Fisherman drowned by jet man, 2 jet men collide, jet man goes over the Dam, jet man has bird strike. There is no way to make this Idiot proof, I can only hope it stays priced to high for the common Idiot to buy. I do have to say it does look like fun


----------

